# Montreal Reserves: Canadian Grenadiers vs Black Watch



## pulley (3 Mar 2011)

Can anyone who is familiar with these two infantry compare the two.

The main things I know: Grenadiers get priority on sending members for the Ottawa ceremonial guard (dress uniform is red with the big furry helmets), whereas black watch wear kilts and have bag pipes in the band.

Other than that, I don't know what to consider when choosing.

I'm finding it very difficult to decide, as I'm interested in the Ceremonial guard and the history of the CGG, but the Black Watch has an equally interesting heritage and the unique kilt and the fact that I've had relatives serve in the Scottish Black Watch is something to consider as well.

And of course, traditions aside I'd be interested to know about the general reputation of the units.


----------



## brihard (3 Mar 2011)

I've worked ceremonial guard- may well again this summer. Not a bad summer's guaranteed employment, but by no means something you want to get pidgeonholed into.

The Watch are a very serious infantry reserve unit, and do send some good people overseas. With that siad, the CGG have sent their share on tour too.

As a highlander myself I'd naturally go with the Black Watch. Any reserve regiment, however, will fluctuate depending on leadership at any given point in time, as well as what the larger army is doing. And then even after all that, it will still be what YOU make of it.

I do not believe you'd regret either decision- you're in one of those wonderful situations where you face a hard choice between two good alternatives.


----------



## pulley (4 Mar 2011)

Thanks. How would the duties/training/drills of the two units differ (besides Ceremonial guard) that make them distinct / make the Black Watch a serious infantry unit. Or is it really the history of the unit that gives it that reputation?

I'm a university student so I'd want to finish my degree before committing to any non-summer fulltime work, but would both units have the same opportunities for new experiences(ie international aid, travel, etc)?

Also, I find myself going through youtube videos of the marches and drills trying to decide on which unit appeals most to me; is this a completely futile way of deciding? How much do reservists feel that the traditions and ceremonial aspects of their unit reflect them?


----------



## AgentSmith (4 Mar 2011)

I worked with members of the CGG last summer as a part of the Ceremonial Guard, they seemed like a good group of guys, very professional (most of them) and highly motivated. I'd recommend that unit because the people there that I worked with seemed really switched on.


----------



## brihard (4 Mar 2011)

pulley said:
			
		

> Thanks. How would the duties/training/drills of the two units differ (besides Ceremonial guard) that make them distinct / make the Black Watch a serious infantry unit. Or is it really the history of the unit that gives it that reputation?
> 
> I'm a university student so I'd want to finish my degree before committing to any non-summer fulltime work, but would both units have the same opportunities for new experiences(ie international aid, travel, etc)?
> 
> Also, I find myself going through youtube videos of the marches and drills trying to decide on which unit appeals most to me; is this a completely futile way of deciding? How much do reservists feel that the traditions and ceremonial aspects of their unit reflect them?



Yes, that's a pretty silly way, IMHO, to choose your unit. It should be based on the info you're able to get about their dedication to their role in the Canadian forces- a reserve infantry unit tasked with the ability to gain individual and collective proficiency in the ability to kill people and break things, or any lesser use of force up to that point.

As for what larger opportunities each will offer you, things like overseas deployments are not unit dependent within the infantry reserve.  The only variable is whether a given unit should happen to be more picky about who it sends or resists sending overseas. I have no info on either unit on that front.

I've worked with members of both units, and know members of both who've been overseas. Either way you should be pretty satisfied with your choice.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (4 Mar 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Either way you should be pretty satisfied with your choice.



Truer words have never been spoken.  Which ever unit you chose will quickly become (in your mind and those of your comrades in arms) the best Regiment in the history of man.

PPCLI Guy
(CGG from 80-88)


----------



## Infanteer (4 Mar 2011)

Remember - when in doubt, go for the unit that wears pants....


----------



## brihard (4 Mar 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Remember - when in doubt, go for the unit that wears pants....



"When in doubt wear pants?"

That sounds like the exact opposite of everything that's enjoyable in life.  ;D


----------



## kratz (5 Mar 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Remember - when in doubt, go for the unit that wears pants aim for the next port....



If you are a strong sailor.   I had to get a shot across the bow for HMCS  DONNACONA


----------



## Pusser (5 Mar 2011)

To the best of my knowledge, the Ceremonial Guard now takes volunteers from all units, including Navy and Air Force.  So, you could well join the Black Watch and still spend a summer with the Ceremonial Guard.  You should never choose a unit for just one thing and besides, pants are overrated.


----------



## brihard (5 Mar 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> To the best of my knowledge, the Ceremonial Guard now takes volunteers from all units, including Navy and Air Force.  So, you could well join the Black Watch and still spend a summer with the Ceremonial Guard.  You should never choose a unit for just one thing and besides, pants are overrated.



That's long been the case, though in the past few years the CG has been filling a fair bit from RegF PAT platoons out at the schools.

That said, you won't be pushed to do CG if you aren't in the Grenadir Guards. If you parade with them, the possibility exists that you may be.


----------



## BDTyre (5 Mar 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> To the best of my knowledge, the Ceremonial Guard now takes volunteers from all units, including Navy and Air Force.  So, you could well join the Black Watch and still spend a summer with the Ceremonial Guard.  You should never choose a unit for just one thing and besides, pants are overrated.



We had one guy in my unit combine his SQ course with CG duties. Part of the summer was spent doing SQ full time and the remainder was spent prepping and performing the ceremonial duties. This was a few summers ago.


----------



## pulley (5 Mar 2011)

Yes, It feels superficial to bring things like the CG into consideration I really just don't know how else to compare two great units, like you said, I probably wouldn't regret joining either. The problem being that I feel like I must make a decision quickly in order for the application to go through in time for summer training, but I have only visited the Grenadiers so far. 

With a great uncle from the scottish black watch and a general gut feeling, I am tempted by the BW but the CGG seemed like a good unit from my visit. Maybe a visit to the BW on tuesday may give me a clear picture; with my paper work in order I may just make a decision to hand it in or take a jog to the CGG.

Either way the process of deciding has been exciting as I'm beginning to learn more about the Forces in general, and the great people that serve their country.


----------



## denimboy (6 Mar 2011)

Did the Grenadiers have a private White Stripes concert?  

iper:


----------

